# 2008 Sydney Outback 31Rqs - For Sale!



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We just came back from our last trip in the trailer. Actually, the trailer has seen very little use since we bought it, due to all four kids going in eight different directions!

I just finished washing and waxing this weekend and the cover is back on it.

I just posted this to craigslist, so I thought I would just copy what I have on it. Most you already know all this, but this was easier that re-typing everything!!

I will say that it is great condition other than the decals on the south and east side show cracking from the sun. Everything works and best of all I still have THREE years left on the extended warranty and the warranty is transferable.

If you know anyone looking for a GREAT trailer for kids, and one that holds a ton of stuff, this it. I think the 31 RQS probably had more storage than any of their other trailers.

Please on to anyone you know that there is a great trailer available.

We are located in Paso Robles, CA on the Central Coast. Just north of San Luis Obispo and about 1/2 hour east of the famous Hearst Castle in San Simeon.

2008 - Sydney Outback 31RQS - Top of Line Keystone Trailer

This trailer is Keystone's top of the line. There is no better Outback trailer from Keystone! The Sydney Outback series takes it all to the top level.

The trailer has seen minimal use and is in great condition. Even smells new inside!

Besides everything that is listed below, there are still THREE YEARS left on the extended warranty and the warranty is transferable! This takes a lot of worry out of buying a used trailer!

Here is everything it has - There is a lot so please read all of it!

1.	31 foot trailer - One of the biggest in the industy!
2.	Sleeps 8 - 10 people (8 adults and two children on the dining table "bed")
3.	EXTENDED WARRANTY!! Three years left on warranty and is transferable to new owner
4.	Extra Tall Ceilings 
5.	Super Slideout (dining area and couch sitting area)
6.	8 cu. Ft refrigerator and freezer (electric/propane)
7.	Carrier A/C with remote control and timer
8.	A/C and heat are ducted throughout the trailer
9.	Aluminum frame
10.	Fully enclosed under belly for better towing and heat/cooling retention
11.	Outdoor kitchen with two burner stove and hot/cold water and sink
12.	Two exterior flood lights
13.	3 TV jacks (bedroom, main area, kids room)
14.	Satellite hookup
15.	Stereo/CD/DVD with speakers in main area, bedroom, and outside
16.	Glass enclosed shower
17.	Two 6V deep cell batteries for longer usage
18.	TV and radio antenna
19.	Vent covers
20.	Skylight in bathroom
21.	Four Bunks
22.	Queen size bed in front private room
23.	Pull out couch
24.	Microwave with fan/hood
25.	Stove/Oven
26.	Trailer hitch added (used for bike rack)
27.	Slideout cover
28.	14 ft Awning
29.	6 gallon water heater (electric/propane)
30.	HUGE amounts of storage (more than any other trailer)
31.	Raised axles for better ground clearance
32.	New E-rated Maxxis tires
33.	Bearings just repacked
34.	Two large propane tanks that are enclosed
35.	LOTS of extra equipment (coffee maker, silverware, hookups, cable, tie-downs, sewer hoses, etc.)
36.	Lights in all storage areas to see stuff at night
37.	Trailer Cover
38.	REESE Dual-Cam weight distribution hitch and sway control
39.	THREE grey/black water storage tanks. Two Grey water and one black water (most of any trailer)
40.	Scissor stabilizing jacks

This trailer is ideal for dry camping or with hook-ups. You will not find a nicer trailer anywhere.

NADA gives the trailer a value of $24,000, but we are only asking $16,999 and that includes the remaining THREE YEAR extended warranty.

All of our kids are in college or high school so we no longer have time to go anywhere so our loss is your gain.

Asking $16,999/OBO.

Call 805-237-2164


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

azthroop said:


> We just came back from our last trip in the trailer. Actually, the trailer has seen very little use since we bought it, due to all four kids going in eight different directions!
> 
> I just finished washing and waxing this weekend and the cover is back on it.
> 
> ...


This is a great trailer! Having seen it personally - I can attest to the excellent condition it is in. Of course - that was the day Jim took delivery at Lakeshore! We were there taking delivery of ours and camped overnight at Lakeshore right next to them. Best of luck with the sale Jim! Ironically, we just sold our 23RS last weekend and are looking for a bunkhouse 5'er. Having seen your crew and how great it was with 4 kids, we decided to chase the dream and now have our 4th on the way (done after this one though!).

Curtis


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Curtis, I hear you on the fourth and done!!! Congrats!!!

It has been a long time since we last spoke! Yes, it is a great trailer and if it weren't for the kids all going 20 different ways, we would keep it! But with kids going to college, soccer, softball, Girl Scouts, High School drama plays, and much more than I can remember. We just finally said it was time.

We thought we had it sold the other day. A woman called and was so excited about it. She loved the trailer and the fact that it still had three years on the extended warranty.

THEN it happened.... We discussed her tow vehicle!! I am too honest to keep quiet. I told her that she would need to move up to a bigger tow vehicle in order to be safe and really enjoy it. Was I stupid???? I don't think so, but I am glad I didn't put anyone at risk.

Someone else will come around.

It is still beautiful and more fun than you can believe.

Say hi to the family for me!

Jim


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Well after a number of looky-loos (however you spell it!), we dropped the price to $17,700. If you know anyone interested please send them our way. We are on the Central Coast of California.

Probably not the best time of the year to try and sell it, but we'll keep trying!

Thanks for your help!!

Send me a PM if you have any helpful hints for selling or if you know of someone who might be interested.

Jim


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We have updated the price to $16,999/OBO!!! What a great deal on a great trailer! If you know anyone looking, please send them our way!

Jim


----------

